# Feasibility Study



## احمد محمد عمار (2 فبراير 2009)

*محتاج أبحاث باللغة الإنجليزية حديثة في العوامل المؤثرة في اعداد دراسات الجدوي الفنية*

:75:ارجو المساعدة: محتاج أبحاث باللغة الإنجليزية حديثة في العوامل المؤثرة في اعداد دراسات الجدوي الفنية لزوم بحث الماجستير


----------



## سولافا مصر (28 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اليكم كورس الدكتور عطية جمعة فى auc عن دراسات الجدوى باللغة العربية ,افاد الله به الجميع


----------



## الأحرار (28 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك بالفعل د/عطية جمعة يستحق كل تكريم


----------



## عماد محمود (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فى الدكتور عطية


----------



## حسن عمر (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير

اسأل المولي ان يعافي الدكتور عطيه ....ويجزيه عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## Ind. Engineer (10 ديسمبر 2009)

:20::20:

بصراحة هذا الكورس كثير حلو ورائع ..وجاء بوقته ..مشكورين ..الله يعطيكم العافية ..

:20::20:​


----------



## المهندس ع (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*مساعدة*

ارجو من اخواني المساعدة في معلومات عن دراسة الجدوى الفنية والاقتصادية لمشروع صناعي موقع او اي ملف علما ان المشروع معمل لانتاج الاسمنت المقاوم للاملاح .


----------



## seeker (10 يناير 2010)

ممتاز ربنا يبارك لك


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (13 يناير 2010)

اخى العزيز م / احمد محمد عمار تواصل عن طريق هذا الرابط وسوف تجد ما ينفعك ان شاء الله وانتظر المزيد حولك موضوعك عن طريق الملتقى سوف امدك بالمزيد 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t174901.html


----------



## engyehya (13 يناير 2010)

جزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## عــــنــــــب (15 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------

